# unblocking firewall ports



## raven hodges (Dec 3, 2007)

I am trying to unblock firewall ports 119 and 443.Can someone tell me how to do it please ? I don't have ie firewall,i have spybot.


----------



## gimli42 (Dec 3, 2007)

First question last.... Is this your home PC or a PC at work? 
also when you say you don't have an IE firewall does that mean you disabled the Windows firewall or that you just did not buy any third party firewalls. I only ask because PT 443 both TCP and UDP are for (HTTPS TLS/SSL) this is not normaly a blocked port.


----------



## raven hodges (Dec 3, 2007)

My computer is a pc.I don't have a service pack 2 or firewall through IE (or at least I can't find one) I am really kinda new to this but anyway...i signed up for the fast download usenext .com but i can't get it to work .It said something about making sure the two firewall ports were open so i was just trying that.


----------



## Torazar (Nov 27, 2007)

First of all, lets check to see if those ports are open using your command prompt.

Go to Start-->Run-->type cmd-->press Enter

In the prompt window, type "netstat" (without quotes)

Paste the results in your response. 

Secondly, please disable your security programs temporarily. Also, I am unsure as to whether you even have a firewall to begin with. Please verify if you do or are not sure.

Thank you.


----------



## stanly7bolton (Aug 19, 2009)

raven hodges said:


> My computer is a pc.I don't have a service pack 2 or firewall through IE (or at least I can't find one) I am really kinda new to this but anyway...i signed up for the fast download usenext .com but i can't get it to work .It said something about making sure the two firewall ports were open so i was just trying that.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Isn't that a warez site? Usenext that is.


----------

